# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  INTERNET ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ

## lamainmusain

Ανα τον κοσμο αδελφοι ναυτικοι Χαιρεται!

             Καταρχην θελω να συγχαρω τους δημιουργους αυτου του site!ειναι πολυ καλο!θελω να ρωτησω το εξης,πως γινετα να εχεις ιντερνετ στο πλοιο?Απο οτι ξερω υπαρχει στα περισσοτερα πλοια ιντερνετ αλλα μονο για της αναγκες του πλοιου.Δεν μπορει καποιος να εχει δικια του γραμμη για ιντερνετ?

                                                                    Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καταρχην θελω να συγχαρω τους δημιουργους αυτου του site!ειναι πολυ καλο!


Να είσαι καλα σε ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια

Για το ερώτημα που έθεσες δώσε μας λίγο χρόνο να απαντήσου οι ειδικοί..

----------


## chrb

Κοίταξε σε πολλά επιβατηγά υπάρχουν internet corners.Αν δουλεύεις σε κάποιο είναι απλό-συνδέειες τον υπολογιστή σου στο δίκτυο που ανήκουν και αυτοί οι υπολογιστές , που είναι βέβαια τοπικό.
-Τώρα αν τα τηλέφωνα που υπάρχουν στις καμπίνες λειτουργούν κανονικά-μπορείς να πάρεις τηλ. οπουδήποτε κάνεις μια σύνδεση μέσω τηλεφώνου. Όμως ισχύει αυτό ή τα τηλ. είναι μόνο για επικοινωνία με τη reception κτλ;
-Αν δουλεύεις σε εμπορικό δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι γίνεται. Με έβαλες σε σκέψεις όμως και θα ψάξω για πληροφορίες.

----------


## mangos

...

----------


## chrb

Που θα μπορούσα να ρωτήσω;
Παράξενα πράγματα :?:  :cry:

----------


## Morgan

στα δ/ξ που ταξιδευουν παγκοσμια δεν υπαρχει internet  με την στενη εννοια του ορου.
υπαρχει email ομως και μαλιστα 2 ειδων.
το ενα αποκλειστικα για την χρηση της επικοινωνιας πλοιου/γραφειου και ενα αυτο που εχουν υιοθετησει καποιες εταιρειες και ειναι ωστε να εξυπηρετει το πληρωμα. σε αυτο (το 2ο) μπορουν οι συγγενεις των ναυτικων να στελνουν μηνυματα απο p.x. yahoo και ετσι να εχουν αμεση επικοινωνια με τους δικους τους σε καθημερινη βαση. οι ναυτικοι με την σειρα τους μπορουν να απαντουν.
δεν υπαρχει ομως προσβαση σε ιστοσελιδες για ευνοητους λογους , οπως κοστος , ιους κτλ....ενω δεν ανταλασσονται φωτογραφιες και μεγαλα αρχεια.
και το εμαιλ εχει κοστος αλλα "προσφερεται" δωρεαν. υπολογιστε απλα οτι ενα λεπτο δορυφορικου air time  κοστιζει γυρω στα 3,κατι...δολλαρια!
επισης να θυμομαστε οτι στην μεση του ωκεανου δεν πιανει κινητο.... :cry:  :cry:  οπως και σε καποιες χωρες π.χ. ΗΠΑ που απαιτειται ετσι και αλλιως tri-band mobile.

----------


## k_chris

OPOIOS 8ELEI NA MA8EI PWS STELNOYN E-MAIL APO INM-C AS STHLEI P.M.  AKOMH KAI NA TO XREW8EIS EINAI PAMFHNO KAI ARKETOI DEN TO EXOYN PSAXEI

----------


## Morgan

οταν λεμε φθηνο τι εννοουμε? σε σχεση με το INM-B  εννοεις φυσικα!
αν θυμαμαι καλα το C  - email   χρεωνει ανα byte / χαρακτηρα κειμενου (κατι σαν το τελεξ) ...

----------


## k_chris

kala ta les...
xrewnei me ton ogko mono poy prepei to ka8e mnm na einai mikrotero apo 32 kb

----------


## Morgan

κοιτα, εχει μια αμεσοτητα. δεν ειναι ομως και το φθηνοτερο...
ασε που αν θυμαμαι οταν εκανες cc  , υπηρχε επιπλεον χρεωση!
παντως σου δινει την εντυπωση της αμεσης επαφης και αυτο στο βαπορι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο

----------


## efouskayak

Για σκεφτείτε πόσο πιο σκληρό ήταν παλαιότερα το επάγγελμα... τουλάχιστον στο θέμα της επικοινωνίας  :!:

----------


## Morgan

Για να ημαστε ακριβεις, δεν υπηρχε σχεδον καθολου επικοινωνια.
Εκτος απο οτι το τηλεφωνο ηταν υπερβολικα πιο ακριβο απο οτι ειναι σημερα, ηταν και σεχτικα σπανιο.
Μινι-Μ καρτες ας πουμε δεν ειχαμε καν το 1998!!!
Τηλεφωνο ηταν το δορυφορικο (περιπου 1200 δρχ το λεπτο) και μετα με 550-600 δρχ ανα λεπτο ο ασυρματος (ΕΛΛΑΣ - Ραδιο/Θερμοπυλες) που σε ακουγε φυσικα ολος ο κοσμος που περιμενε στην σειρα του για να μιλησει!
Το χαρακτηριστικο αυτου του τροπου επικοινωνιας, ηταν οτι οταν μιλαγες εσυ , πατωντας το κουμπι του ασυρματου, δεν ακουγες τον αλλο στην Ελλαδα...
Ακομα κατι ωραιο οταν το Ελλας Ραδιο επαιρνε τηλεφωνο σπιτι σου για να συνδεσει τους δικους σου με το βαπορι (εσενα) ελεγε "ΕΛΛΑΣ-ΡΑΔΙΟ ΟΜΙΛΗΤΕ ΜΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ" !!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Για να ημαστε ακριβεις, δεν υπηρχε σχεδον καθολου επικοινωνια.
> Εκτος απο οτι το τηλεφωνο ηταν υπερβολικα πιο ακριβο απο οτι ειναι σημερα, ηταν και σεχτικα σπανιο.
> Μινι-Μ καρτες ας πουμε δεν ειχαμε καν το 1998!!!
> Τηλεφωνο ηταν το δορυφορικο (περιπου 1200 δρχ το λεπτο) και μετα με 550-600 δρχ ανα λεπτο ο ασυρματος (ΕΛΛΑΣ - Ραδιο/Θερμοπυλες) που σε ακουγε φυσικα ολος ο κοσμος που περιμενε στην σειρα του για να μιλησει!
> Το χαρακτηριστικο αυτου του τροπου επικοινωνιας, ηταν οτι οταν μιλαγες εσυ , πατωντας το κουμπι του ασυρματου, δεν ακουγες τον αλλο στην Ελλαδα...
> Ακομα κατι ωραιο οταν το Ελλας Ραδιο επαιρνε τηλεφωνο σπιτι σου για να συνδεσει τους δικους σου με το βαπορι (εσενα) ελεγε "ΕΛΛΑΣ-ΡΑΔΙΟ ΟΜΙΛΗΤΕ ΜΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ" !!!!!


Και τι πανηγύρια γινόντουσαν στο σπίτι με το ''Ετοιμός!!!''

----------


## Morgan

σωστηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη!!


εγω να δεις πως ενοιωθα ομως!! σαν χαζος μετα απο καθε προταση να λεω "ετοιμος"!!
μετα που το σηνυθισα καταλαβα την αναγκαιοτητα του

----------


## lamainmusain

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω τι ειναι
1.το ΙΝΒ-Β?
2.το c-email?
3.τι το cc email?

                                                                                  Ευχαριστω

Υ.Γ.Κ_Chris αυτα σου ειχα στειλει σε μυνημα για να σε ρωτησω τι ειναι.Ειναι και κατι αλλο που θελω να σου πω που θα πρoτιμουσα να μην το πω στο forum.Ο Morgan ξερει :wink:

----------


## k_chris

to INM-B EINAI EXELIXH TOU INM-A (AN EXEIS AKOUSEI)
EINAI ENA PSIFIAKO SYSTHMA POY YPOSTHRIZETAI APO 4 KYRIOYS GEWSTATIKOUS DORYFOROYS.
EXEI PARABOLIKH KERAIA (POU SHMAINEI OTI XREIAZETAI SYNTONISMO)
PAREXEI YPHRESIES TELEPHONE, FAX, DATA ME XRHSH MODEM, METAFORA EIKOMWN ARGHS SARWSHS KTL
OI EPIKOINWNIA GINETAI SE REAL TIME (DHLADH KRATAS ANOIKTO DIAYLO ME TON KALOUMENO OPWS OTAN PAIRNEIS THLEFONO)
TI ID TOY EINAI 9PSIFIO KAI XEKINA PANTA APO (4) AN 9UMAMAI KALA
H XREWSH GINETAI SE XRONO


TA ALLA AFOROUN LOGARIASMOUS E-MAIL. ALLA AN ANAFERESAI STO INM-C PES MOU.


STHLE KAI TO PRIVE MSG POY LES NA DOUME TI AFORA....

----------


## Morgan

μαλλον μιλαει για το C INM.

cc στο email ειναι το carbon copy! σε ποιον παει δηλαδη το μηνυμα εκτος απο τον βασικο παραληπτη (συνηθως για πληροφορηση)..

----------


## k_chris

TO INM-C EINAI MIA ALLH PSIFIAKH PAREXOMENH APO TON INMARSAT YPHRESIA EPIKOINWNIAS.
XRHSIMOPOIEI TOUS 4 GWSTATIKOUS DORYFOROUS TOU INMARSAT 
DIA8ETEI PANKATEY8YNTIKH KERAIA (DLD SYNTONIZETAI MONO TOU POLU EYKOLA)
PAREXEI YPHRESIES TLX, DATA, E-MAIL KTL
DOULEYEI ME SYSTHMA STORE AND FORWARD (DLD SYNTASEIS TO MYNHMA SOU TO AP[O8HKEYEIS KAI META TO STELNEIS)
SYNH8WS DIA8ETEI PANW TOY KAI TO EGC RECEIVER (MPOREI NA TO XEI KAI TO INM-A/B)
H XREWSH GINETAI ME TON OGKO OMWS SE KA8E PERIPTWSH MSG<23KB

ME 9PSIFIO ID POU XEKINA APO (3) NOMIZW


GENIKA YPARXOUN SE OLA TA SYSTHMATA AYTA TOU INMARSAT PARAKTIOI STA8MOI (CES/LES) OI OPOIOI LAMBANOUN TA SHMATA APO TOUS DORYFOROUS KAI SE SYNDEOUN ME TA TOPIKA-DIE8NH THLEPIKOINWNIAKA DYKTIA. EPISHS SOU PAREXOUN KAI YPHRESIES DISTRESS SE SYNERGASIA ME TOUS NCS (NET COORDINATION CENTER)
ALLA TWRA TRAVAEI POLU TO 8EMA....


TO OLO SYSTHMA BASIZETAI SE 4 KYRIOUS GWESTATIKOUS DORUFOROUS KAI ALLOUS 4 EFEDRIKOUS POU ELEGXONTAI APO TON ORGANISMO INMARSAT (INTERNATIONAL MARITIME SATELLITES) OI OPOIOI LAMBANOUN TA SHMATA APO TOUS STA8MOUS EPIKOINWNIAS TWN PLOIWN OI ALLWN KINHTWN ( SES,MES) TA ENISXYOUN KAI STH SYNEXEIA TA EKPEMPOYN SE PARAKTIOUS STA8MOUS SE DIAFORETIKES SYXNOTHTES.
O KA8ENAS APO TOUS 4 DORUFOROYS KALUPTEI KAI MIA WKEANIA PERIOXH (IXNOS) KAI GI AYTO EXOUNE KAI OMASIES OCEAN REGION: AOR-E, AOR-W, IOR, POR

PAREXOMENES YPHRESIES EINAI: INM-A/B, INM-C, INM-M, EPIRB-L

EPISHS YPARXEI KAI TO SYSTHMA COSPASS SARSAT TO OPOIO APOTELEITAI APO DORYFOROYS POLIKHS TROXIAS OI OPOIOI XRHSIMOPOIOYNTE KYRIWS GIA TO RADIOENTOPISMO STIS PERIOXES A4

OI 8ALASSIES PERIOXES XWRIZONTAI SE 
A1, A2, A3, A4 ANALOGA ME THN APOSTASH TOUS APO TH STERIA KAI EXOUN DIAFORETIKES APAITHSEIS OSON AFORA TON EXOPLISMO EPIKOINWNIAS 


ASK FOR MORE

----------


## lamainmusain

Σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες

1.Με το INM-C  στελνεις email μεσω yahoo,hotmail κτλ η δια μεσω αλλης υπηρεσιας?
2.Τι ειναι οι υπηρεσιες distress?

----------


## Morgan

> Σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες
> 
> 1.Με το INM-C  στελνεις email μεσω yahoo,hotmail κτλ η δια μεσω αλλης υπηρεσιας?
> 2.Τι ειναι οι υπηρεσιες distress?


1.Απο Chris_k 
_TO INM-C EINAI MIA ALLH PSIFIAKH PAREXOMENH APO TON INMARSAT YPHRESIA EPIKOINWNIAS. 
XRHSIMOPOIEI TOUS 4 GWSTATIKOUS DORYFOROUS TOU INMARSAT 
DIA8ETEI PANKATEY8YNTIKH KERAIA (DLD SYNTONIZETAI MONO TOU POLU EYKOLA) 
PAREXEI YPHRESIES TLX, DATA, E-MAIL KTL_ 

αρα στελνεις μεσω INM και οχι yahoo etc...μπορεις να στελνεις ομως οπου θες και σε γιαχου! Δεν θυμαμαι αν γινεται να σου απαντανε (Ο Χρηστος ισως ξερει).

2.Και εδω ο Χρηστος πιστευω θα δωσει ωραια απαντηση

----------


## k_chris

> Aρα στελνεις μεσω INM και οχι yahoo etc...μπορεις να στελνεις ομως οπου θες και σε γιαχου! Δεν θυμαμαι αν γινεται να σου απαντανε (Ο Χρηστος ισως ξερει).
> 
> 2.Και εδω ο Χρηστος πιστευω θα δωσει ωραια απαντηση


Mporeis na dexteis e-mail sto ploio mesw tou inm-b sigoura! twra den exw dei kapoio metatropea e-mail se allh morfh apodekth apo to INM-C (p.x. tlx)

DISTRESS LEME GENIKA TA MSGS POY AFOROUN THN ASFALEIA TOY PLOIOY.

GENIKA DIAKRINONTAI SE:

MAYDAY ( AMESOS KINDYNOS GIA ZWES, PLOIO. FORTIO)

PAN PAN (EPIKEIMENOS KINDYNOS P.X. AN8RWPOS STH 8ALLASSA

SECURITE (MSGS ASFALEIAS NAYSIPLOIAS KTL)

ME TH XRHSH OMWS TOU GMDSS H ONOMASIA ALLAXE....(PRIORITY)

DISTRESS

URGENT

ROUTINE


EPEIDH H MORFH TOU MSG PAEI PLEON ME MORFH TLX

PREPEI NA POUME OMWS OTI AYTA XRHSIMOPOIOUNTE SE SYNDIASMO


P/X
PLOIO SE FWTIA 
ME XRHSH INMARSAT STELNEIS DISTRESS TLX SE KAPOIO RCC ( RESCUE CO ORDINATION CENTER) TO OPOIO PERILAMBANEI DIAFORES PLHROFORIES
ME XRHSH MF/HF/VHF KANEIS PRWTA MIA KLHSH DSC ( DIGITAL SELECTIVE CALL, ENA SYSTHMA APOSTOLHS TUPOPOIHMENWN MSGS MESA APO ENA STANDARD MENOU ME XRHSH PROKA8OROSMENWN SYXNOTHTWN)  KAI STH SYNEXEIA SE SYGKEKRIMENES SYXNITHTES MF/HF KAI VHF CH "FWNAZEIS"  ....

MAYDAY MAYDAY MAYDAY 

THIS IS ......   (CALL SIGN)...

KTL KTL KTL

(SHMEIWSH: KAI APO MF/HF MPOREIS NA STHLEIS TLX ALLA 8A PREPEI NA TO SYNTAXEIS APO THN ARXH MONOS! 'H NA TO EXEIS STH MNHMH KAI NA BALEIS APLWS KAPOIES INFO. EPISHS PREPEI NA TO KANEIS ME FEC COLLECTIVE {TI SOU LEW TWRA E?})



ENAS APO TOUS LOGOUS EISAGWGHS TOU SYSTHMATOS INMARSAT STA PLOIA KAI APODYNAMWSHS TOU ASYRMATOU (MF/HF) EINAI H KALYTERH APODOSH KAI AXIOPOIHSH AYTWN TWN MSGS


XERW OTI DE SE KALUPSA
EINAI MEGALO 8EMA 
RWTA OTI 8ELEIS MONO POU 8A ARGHSW POLY NA APANTHSW...


KALO KALOKAIRI 
TA LEME SEPTEMBRIO

----------


## k_chris

morgan 
les na ton berdepsa perissotero?

----------


## Morgan

Ρε Χρηστο, και γω μπερδευτηκα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
μια ερωτηση εκανε και μας εβγαλες ολα τα G.O.
!!! ευτυχως ειναι δικο μας παιδι...και ελπιζω μελλοντικος συναδελφος και δεν μασαει!

----------


## lamainmusain

Αδελφε K_Chris χαιρομαι πολυ που σε ξανακουω  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ελπιζω να σε  δουμε ξανα και πριν το σεπτεμβριο :wink:  :wink:

----------


## k_chris

GEIA SAS

TI NA KANW?

GIA NA KATALABEIS AKRIVWS KAI NA MH MASAS OTAN XEIRIZESAI ENA SYSTHMA PREPEI NA GNWRIZEIS PWS LEITOYRGEI O OLOS ORGANISMOS.


ALIWS TO MONO POU KANEIS EINAI NA EFARMOZEIS (ANTIGRAFEIS) AYTA POY EIDES APO ALLOYS...


KAI OTAN DEN MPOREIS AS POUME NA STHLEIS E-MAIL (NA EXEI DLD APOSYNTONISTEI TO INM-B) NA MH PAS ME TO XERI NA VALEIS AZIM KAI ELEV ALLA NA TO KLIKAREIS STO AYTOMATO KAI NA FEYGEIS....

O NOWN, NOEITO

----------


## Morgan

αχχχχχ ρε νιαταααααααααααααααα  :lol: 


εχεις διαβασει καμμια αλλη εξελιξη στο θεμα ιντερνετ στα βαπορια τωρα τελευταια?

----------


## k_chris

GIA INTERNET DEN EXW AKOYSEI...

ALLA GIA DORYFORIKA KANALIA PIA EIMAI SIGOYROS OTI GINETAI GIATI TO EIDA STHN PRAXH....

TO MONO POU XREIAZETAI EINAI MIA PANKATEY8YNTIKH KERAIA (TYPOY INM-C) ME MIA POLU MIKRH MONADA ELEGXOY. APO KEI KAI PERA APAITHTAI EKPAIDEYSH PROSWPIKOU KAI ENAS APOKWDIKOPOIHTHS... GIA NA MH VLEPOYME TA "FREE TO AIR" MONO


SOVARA ME 19kn EVLEPE TO MEGA MESW TOY HOTBIRD
(H ALH8EIA BEBAIA EINAI OTI TO EPIRREAZE PERISSOTERO TO ROLLING PARA H POREIA...)

----------


## Morgan

πες μου το κοστος της εγκαταστασης ομως.
ειναι τσιμπημενο!! το ειχαμε κοιταξει και εδω και ειχα ακουσει.εντωμεταξυ οι καλωδιωσεις απαιτουν τα παλια ακομοδεσια να ξηλωθουν και στηθουν εξ'αρχης οι μπουλμεδες..


επισης δεν πιανουν ολες οι περιοχες.

ειναι ομως φοβερη φαση (ακομα και τα ελευθερα να βλεπεις!! εδω μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο ακουγαμε μονο φωνη της Ελλαδος).
καπου ειχα ενα λινκ....θα το κοιταξω

----------


## lamainmusain

Κ-chris καλα εκανες και μου τα ειπες ολα αυτα για το ιντερνετ 8)  8) 
     Ολα αυτα για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα πως τα εμαθες  :?:  :?:

----------


## k_chris

> Ολα αυτα για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα πως τα εμαθες  :?:  :?:


an me to kalo mpeis sthn oikogeneia kai pas se ploia 8a vreis biblia (eite naytiliakwn organismwn kai kataskeyastwn eite epiloghs etairias)
poy aforoun ws kai to pws prepei na egkatasta8ei mia bida. 
epishs polla biblia kai periodika yparxoun stis AEN (toulaxiston sthn n.mhxaniwna) 
kai afou asxoleisai me ypologistes ayta ta systhmata 8a sou fanoun pexnidi. 8a mpaineis sta menou tous (apofaiygontas omws ta shmeia poy lene DISTRESS) kai oti blepeis 8a  rwtas OLOUS! oxi mono enan axiwmatiko. kai meta 8a anoigeis kai ta instruction manuals gia confirmation. an pas se ploio zhta to ALRS, Vol 5, GMDSS kai argotera olh th seira ALRS kai de 8a masas se tpt. 
to 8ema den einai na xereis kati ap exw alla na xereis pou 8a vreis ayto pou xreiazesai 


Y.G 
MORGAN AP OTI VLEPW EXEIS TALAIPWRH8EI...

EKANES SE 300ria ???

pantws an mou legane pane 6 mhnes se ekeinh th seira ta kainourgia poy eixe h HELLESPONT 8a phgaina aneta. ta blepa se foto g.........

----------


## Morgan

γαμάτα και γ@ματα!

σε 350.000 τον. built 1976  σε 270.000 τον. built 1976 σε 150.000 τον. built 1995 κ.α. .... γενικα σε μικρα βαπορια   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 



http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...t=309&start=30

----------


## lamainmusain

Το Queen Mary 2(Αν κανω λαθος στον αριθμο συγχωρεστε με)ηταν στο λιμανι του Πειραια για μερικες ωρες.Αν δεν κανω λαθος  ηταν ιουλιος μηνας οταν εγινε αυτο.Διαβασα οτι κατα τν διαρκεια παραμονεις του τεχνικη της forthnet εγκατεστησαν ιντερνετ στο πλοιο.Το σχετικο αρθρο το διαβασα στο site της forthnet.Mε καμαρι η Forthnet ανακοινωνε την εγκατασταση ιντερνετ σε ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα υπερωκεανια-κρουαζιεροπλοια του κοσμου.Η ιδια εταιρια εχει βαλει ιντερνετ και σε πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ και της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ(δεν ειμαι σιγουρος και για τις δυο).
     Πως γινεται να ειναι τεχνικα εφαρμοσιμο κανονικο ιντερνετ στο Queen Mary 2 που και αυτο ταξιδευει σε ανοικτο ωκεανο και να μην ειναι τεχνικα εφαρμοσιμο σε ενα ποντοπορο δεξανοπλοιο δεν εχω καταλαβει :?:  :?:

----------


## k_chris

EINAI EFARMOSIMO ALLA...


TO KOSTOS PROFANOS EINAI YPSHLO

KAI H EGKATASTASH APAITEI XRONO AP OTI EIPE O MORGAN 

EPISHS 
E-MAIL YPARXOYN STA PLOIA ME XRHSH MODEM OPWS EIPAME PARAPANW

----------


## Morgan

ακριβως!εφαρμοσιμο αλλα........................τζιζζζζ

βεβαια μεταξυ μας μην νομιζεις οτι θα παει καποιος δοκιμος στο QMary ή στην Μινοαν και θα παιζει...το ιντερνετ  8O

----------


## k_chris

NOMIZW PES YPARXEI WIRELESS SE POLLA SHMEIA TOU PLOIOU  ALLA DEN EIMAI SIGOUROS  


8A TO PSAXW....

----------


## Morgan

ψαξε αν τους αφηνουν κι'ολας...

----------


## k_chris

PANTOS S ENA PLEASURE BOAT (30M MHKOS) EIXE YPODOXES GIA YPOLOGISTH AKOMH KAI STH GEFYRA KAI HTAN PANTA ANOIKTO GIA NA VLEPOYN TON KAIRO KAI KALA

----------


## Morgan

> PANTOS S ENA PLEASURE BOAT (30M MHKOS) EIXE YPODOXES GIA YPOLOGISTH AKOMH KAI STH GEFYRA KAI HTAN PANTA ANOIKTO GIA NA VLEPOYN TON KAIRO KAI KALA


ναι αλλα μην συγκρινουμε ανομοια πραγματα...στο "pleasure boat" εχει και αλλα  8)

----------


## k_chris

NAI  

ISW EXEIS DIKIO   

EXEI KAI ALLA ARKEI ESY NA SAI O NAYLWTHS....

----------


## lamainmusain

Mporeis na dexteis e-mail sto ploio mesw tou inm-b sigoura! twra den exw dei kapoio metatropea e-mail se allh morfh apodekth apo to INM-C (p.x. tlx)

    Χρηστο απο 'τι ειπες λιγο ποιο πανω θα πρεπει ομως να εχεις ανοιχτο διαυλο με αυτον που στελνεις το email.Τι ακριβως εννοεις με το ανοικτο διαυλο :?:  :?:

----------


## k_chris

> Mporeis na dexteis e-mail sto ploio mesw tou inm-b sigoura! twra den exw dei kapoio metatropea e-mail se allh morfh apodekth apo to INM-C (p.x. tlx)


yparxoun metetropeis apo e-mail se fax - tlx - data(?) 
to provlhma omws einai oti den parexonte dwrean 
palia eixa ena metatropea apo e-mail se fax to opoio htan free gia 2 mhnes meta moy zhthsane syndromh thn opoia fysika den edwsa pote kai diagrafhka. ayta ta pragmata an sou xreiazonte ta vrhskeis. alla emeis ti na ta kanoyme?



> Χρηστο απο 'τι ειπες λιγο ποιο πανω θα πρεπει ομως να εχεις ανοιχτο διαυλο με αυτον που στελνεις το email.Τι ακριβως εννοεις με το ανοικτο διαυλο :?:  :?:


den katalabainw ti ennoeis...

gia na sthleis e-mail mesw inm-b prepei aplws na eisai syntinismenos me to doryforo ths perioxhs. ap oti eida aplws patas send (ta ypoloipa ypo8etw ginonte aytomata dld klhsh, prosdiorismos typou mnm ktl)

apo inm-c opws eipame kai pio panw prepei na allaxeis ton typo tou punhmatos    tpt allo

----------


## lamainmusain

Οκ chris καταλαβα.Με τον ορο ανοικτος διαυλος εννοουσες να εισαι συντονισμενος με τον δορυφορο :wink:  :wink:

----------


## k_chris

all right

xairomai pou voh8hsa

----------


## satcom

Σχετικα με το θεμα του ιντερνετ  και εμαιλ στα πλοια που ρωτησε ο φιλος θα ηθελα να τον ενημερωσω ότι.
  Τα πλοια τα οποια είναι εφοδιασμενα με συσκευες vsat εχουν την δυνατοτητα αμφιδρομου ιντερνετ με αρκετα μεγαλες ταχυτητες  και παραλληλα δυνατοτητα voip και φυσικα εμαιλ. Το προβλημα όμως είναι ότι οι συσκευες vsat εχουν μεγαλες κεραιες με μεγεθος πανω από 1.2 μετρα και το κυριωτερο οι δορυφοροι που εξυπηρετουν vsat ΔΕΝ εχουν παγκοσμια καλυψη. Ως εκτουτου η χρηση τους στη ποντοπορο ναυτιλια είναι αδυνατη εν αντιθεσει με την επιβατηγο.
  Τα ποντοπορα πλοια τα οποια είναι εφοδιασμενα με συσκευες inmarsat B F33 F55 F77 εχουν την δυνατοτητα surfing στο ιντερνετ λογω της υψηλης ταχυτητας  (hsd 64k) που διαθετουν. (για το Inmarsat B απαιτηται hsd modem klasshoper). 
  Η δυνατοτητα των συσκευων inmarsat F το MPDS (MOBILE PACKET DATA SERVICE) προσφερει και αυτή τη δυνατοτητα για surfing αλλα το καναλι του δορυφορου είναι διαμεριζομενο και ως εκτουτου η ταχυτητα είναι χαμηλη περιπου 8 εως 24 Κbs.  Το προβλημα της μη χρησης ιντερνετ στη ποντοπορο ναυτιλια είναι το κοστος , θα πρεπει να υπολογιστει ότι η χρηση της γραμμης 64isdn είναι περιπου στα 5.30usd per min και στο mpds 3 usd per mbit.
  Εχουμε επισης τη δυνατητητα να στειλουμε εμαιλ και από το inmarsat c, εδώ βεβαια εχουμε τους εξης περιορισμους
  Το εμαιλ πρεπει να είναι σε μορφη plain text
  Το Inm c δεν δεχεται συνημμενα
  Ο αριθμος των παραληπτων είναι μεχρι 32
  Ο ογκος του μυνηματος δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνα τα 32 ΚΒ
  Το inm c είναι store and forward 
  Να επισημανουμε βεβαια ότι υπαρχει και η αντιστροφη δυνατοτητα αποστολης εμαιλ από τη στερια προς το πλοιο με τους παραπανω περιορισμους.
  Γιαυτο και η χρηση των συστηματων ινμαρσατ περιοριζεται στην αποστολη και ληψη εμαιλ.
  Στη διαθεση σας για οποιαδηοτε διευκρίνιση σχετικα με τον inmarsat/vsat


  vassilis
  SATCOM

----------


## nala

Filoi, apo oti katalaba oi perisoteroi eiste naytikoi, kai malon gefireoi....
An kai ego asxoloume epaggelmatika me tis epikoinonies sta ploia den exo na prostheso tipota allo. kalipsate pliros to thema... me katapliksate....

Me aformi omos ayto to thema, thelo na balo ena erotima... 
Pistevete pos oi sixrones texnologika epoinonies exoun ensomatothei ikanopoiitika ston ellinoktito stolo??? nai h malon oxi pou eine kai h diki mou apopsi...

Ego pistevo pos oxi kai afto ofeilete se sira logon pou aforoun to managment ton elinikon eterion, eseis ti lete???

----------


## Michael

Μάλλον, όχι!
Συνήθως βάζουν στα πλοία μόνο ό,τι απαιτείται υποχρεωτικά από τον νόμο και τους κανονισμούς να μπει ή αν μειώνει δραστικά το κόστος.

----------


## satcom

Θα συμφωνήσω και γω με τον φίλο nala ότι η εισαγωγή νέων συστημάτων επικοινωνιών είναι μικρη σε σχεση με τον ογκο της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας. 
  Κατά τη γνωμη μου δυο είναι οι λογοι αυτοι ο πρώτος ο οικονομικός και ο δεύτερος η ενημέρωση. 
  Η επένδυση σενα νέο δορυφορικό σύστημα με ένα πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης πλοιου και ένα επικοινωνιακό πρόγραμμα απαιτει  ένα αξιοσέβαστο ποσό και ως εκ τουτου  Ναυτιλιακές με πλοία κάποιας ηλικίας δεν αποφασίζουν να το επενδύσουν 
  Αυτό δεν εμποδίζει όμως αρκετες “μεγαλες” εταιρείες να προχωρήσουν σε τετοιες επενδύσεις. όλα τα new buildings είναι εφοδιασμένα με τα νεα συστήματα της οικογένειας fleet και η εκμετάλλευση των συστημάτων αυτών αποφέρει πολλα συν στη διαχείριση του πλοιου και η σωστη χρηση κανει αποσβεση σε μικρο χρονο.

  Υπάρχει ΚΑΙ  το φαινόμενο ένα μηχάνημα με παρα πολλες αδυνατότητες όπως το F να χρησιμοποιείτε μονο σαν ένα  “τηλέφωνο πολυτελείας”.
  Επισης η  ενημέρωση των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών για τα οφέλη ενός πληρους συστηματος επικοινωνιών είναι ελλιπής καθως και η υποδομή στη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία μερικες φορές είναι ανύπαρκτη.

----------


## nala

> Υπάρχει ΚΑΙ το φαινόμενο ένα μηχάνημα με παρα πολλες αδυνατότητες όπως το F να χρησιμοποιείτε μονο σαν ένα “τηλέφωνο πολυτελείας”.
> Επισης η ενημέρωση των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών για τα οφέλη ενός πληρους συστηματος επικοινωνιών είναι ελλιπής καθως και η υποδομή στη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία μερικες φορές είναι ανύπαρκτη.


Se ayto to simio tha simfoniso apolita mazi sou "Doriforike", to oti diladi pernoyn ton eksoplismo alla den to xrisimopoioun opos prepei kai enas apo tous logous eine gia na litourgisei to fleet l.x. se oles tis dinatotites tou xriazete ypodomi kai sto grafeio. tetia ypodomi se polles periptoseis eine aniparkti, kai an kaneis tous pei oti xriazomaste kai ayto kai to allo se koitane les kai tous les tipota astrofisiki.... to theoroun perito kai epipleon eksoda (oxi bebea oles oi eteries alla oi sintriptiki pliopsifia)

----------


## satcom

Παραθέτω πιο κάτω μερικά links που έχουν αρκετή πληροφόρηση σχετικά με το θέμα των ναυτιλιακών δορυφορικών επικοινωνιών.
www.inmarsat.com η ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία των δορυφόρων  (παλιά ήταν μη κρατικός οργανισμός στον οποίο συμμετείχε και η Ελλάδα) τώρα πλέον είναι ιδιωτική εταιρεία.
www.otesat-maritel.com Ελληνική εταιρεία θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ 
www.navarino.gr Ελληνική εταιρεία που εκπροσωπεί τον Strato-Xantic
www.marlink.com Νορβηγική εταιρεία στο χώρο των δορυφορικών επικοινωνιών με γραφεία στην Ελλάδα

----------


## k_chris

teleytaia ekana ena taxidi kai me th costamare h opoia xekinhse na ena dokimastiko programa me to fleet (mono sto ploio pou hmouna) kai eixane valei kai mai uphresia "mail for crew" me thn opoia mono keimeno mporouses na sthleis (afou h epishnapsh eixes apenergopoih8ei) parolo pou to plhrwnes mesw eidikhs xrewstikhs kartas pou sou elege kai to balance. 
tespa apo to tpt kalo htane kai auto
elpizw na proxwhsoume sto 8ema tvn epikoinwniwn eidika gia ta plhrwmata. kalo paradeigma einai h DANAOS shipping co h opoia exw akousei kai de xerw sigoura exei anaptyxei ena diko ths systhma real time pou sou epitrepei kai surfing kai to kalytero ap ola to poula kiolas

----------


## nala

> teleytaia ekana ena taxidi kai me th costamare h opoia xekinhse na ena dokimastiko programa me to fleet (mono sto ploio pou hmouna) kai eixane valei kai mai uphresia "mail for crew" me thn opoia mono keimeno mporouses na sthleis (afou h epishnapsh eixes apenergopoih8ei) parolo pou to plhrwnes mesw eidikhs xrewstikhs kartas pou sou elege kai to balance. 
> tespa apo to tpt kalo htane kai auto
> elpizw na proxwhsoume sto 8ema tvn epikoinwniwn eidika gia ta plhrwmata. kalo paradeigma einai h DANAOS shipping co h opoia exw akousei kai de xerw sigoura exei anaptyxei ena diko ths systhma real time pou sou epitrepei kai surfing kai to kalytero ap ola to poula kiolas


ta fleet eine doriforika terminalas, pou exoun polles dinatotes, to thema eine an eteries tis xrisimopoioun oles. Sxedon sthn pliopsifia tous omos den anoigoun tis thires, giati eite den to theoroun anageo eite to theoroun kostoboro. Pistevo oti sthn ellada yparxei problima nootropias kai koultouras sxetika me thn efarmosmeni texnologia. Antimetopizete san anageo kako kai oxi san xrisimo ergalio. kai ayto eine to terastio lathos pou exei polles kai poliplevres epiptoseis.!

----------


## Morgan

sthn etaireia pou eimai ayth thn stigmh, ta mhnymata gia to plhrwma einai FREE kai xwris periorismo se attachments para mono se synoliko ogko opws etsi kai alliws ginetai kai me to mail tou ploiarxou.
einai apisteyto oti ellhnikes etaireies kai malista megales einai akoma se stadio neaterntal kai parousiazoun to pio aplo ws to pio dyskolo.

pros to parwn kai to surfing epitrepetai sta ploia mas xwris idiaiterous periorismous.

----------


## nala

> sthn etaireia pou eimai ayth thn stigmh, ta mhnymata gia to plhrwma einai FREE kai xwris periorismo se attachments para mono se synoliko ogko opws etsi kai alliws ginetai kai me to mail tou ploiarxou.
> einai apisteyto oti ellhnikes etaireies kai malista megales einai akoma se stadio neaterntal kai parousiazoun to pio aplo ws to pio dyskolo.
> 
> pros to parwn kai to surfing epitrepetai sta ploia mas xwris idiaiterous periorismous.


internet kai crew mail eine proxorimeni katastash gia thn eliniki agora. an sthn eteria sou exete tetia tote eiste proxorimeni, alithi apou eipes pos douleveis?

----------


## Kyriakos

> sthn etaireia pou eimai ayth thn stigmh, ta mhnymata gia to plhrwma einai FREE kai xwris periorismo se attachments para mono se synoliko ogko opws etsi kai alliws ginetai kai me to mail tou ploiarxou.
> einai apisteyto oti ellhnikes etaireies kai malista megales einai akoma se stadio neaterntal kai parousiazoun to pio aplo ws to pio dyskolo.
> 
> pros to parwn kai to surfing epitrepetai sta ploia mas xwris idiaiterous periorismous.


Τα πλοία κινούντα παντού ή coastal?

Ποιό είναι το κόστος? (ερώτηση κλειδί...)

Δεν τους λες να σου βάλουν και ελληνικά στο PC σου που έχεις ισοπεδώσει όλους τους κανονισμούς του Forum? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Michael

Μοργαν, μάλλον θα πρέπει να τους εξηγήσεις ότι δουλεύεις πλέον σε ξένη εταιρία.

Σετικά με την ουσία του θέματος επαναλαμβάνω πως είναι ακόμα σχεδόν αυτονόητο πως δεν μπαίνει τίποτα καινουργιο στο πλοίο εκτός από ό,τι απαιτείται υποχρεωτικά από τον νόμο και τους κανονισμούς να μπει ή αν φαίνεται να μειώνει δραστικά το κόστος. Λάθος νοοτροπία μεν τηρουμένη αυστηρά δε...
Πάντως η δυνατότητα εύκολης και φθηνής αν όχι δωρεάν επικοινωνίας των ναυτικών θα μπορούσε να συντελέσει σημαντικά ως παράγων που θα αποτελούσε αντικίνητρο αποστροφής προς το επάγγελμα. Βέβαια απο την στιγμή που εικόνα και ήχος δορυφορικού ιντερνέτ χρεώνωνται ανάλογα με τον όγκο των δεδομένων παραμένουν ακόμα σχετικά ακριβά. Σίγουρα όμως δεν ισχύει το ίδιο με το κείμενο. Και ακόμα πιο σίγουρα μπορούν να γίνουν προσπάθειες για εξέυρεση νέων τεχνικών λύσεων.

----------


## Morgan

> internet kai crew mail eine proxorimeni katastash gia thn eliniki agora. an sthn eteria sou exete tetia tote eiste proxorimeni, alithi apou eipes pos douleveis?


OKSW APO EDW

----------


## Morgan

> Τα πλοία κινούντα παντού ή coastal?
> 
> Ποιό είναι το κόστος? (ερώτηση κλειδί...)
> 
> Δεν τους λες να σου βάλουν και ελληνικά στο PC σου που έχεις ισοπεδώσει όλους τους κανονισμούς του Forum?



worldwide trading....
to costos einai mhdamino se sxesh me ayta pou prosferontai alla den deixnei na apasxolei thn etaireia...ta paidia na einai kala pou lene!

perimenw to ban!!

----------


## Morgan

> Τα πλοία κινούντα παντού ή coastal?
> 
> Ποιό είναι το κόστος? (ερώτηση κλειδί...)
> 
> Δεν τους λες να σου βάλουν και ελληνικά στο PC σου που έχεις ισοπεδώσει όλους τους κανονισμούς του Forum?



worldwide trading....
to costos einai mhdamino se sxesh me ayta pou prosferontai alla den deixnei na apasxolei thn etaireia...ta paidia na einai kala pou lene!

perimenw to ban!!

----------


## Kyriakos

> worldwide trading....
> to costos einai mhdamino se sxesh me ayta pou prosferontai ....


...αυτό είναι το δυσκολονόητο για τους λογιστάδες (με την κακή έννοια....)...

----------


## satcom

Σχετικα με τον μυνημα του Morgan που εγραψε ότι στην εταιρεια που είναι εχουν δωρεαν ιντερνετ και εμαιλ θα ηθελα να επισυμανω ότι οντως αυτό ισχυει σε αρκετες εταιρειες αλλα με καποιες προυποθεσεις.
Θα πρεπει το πλοιο να εχει συνδεση vsat, την οποια διαθετουν μονο τα επιβατηγα και κρουαζιεροπλοια, και με την προυποθεση ότι κινουνται μεσα στο footprint των δορυφορων. Απ ότι γνωριζω συστηματα vsat διαθετουν 2-3 επιβατηγες εταιρειες στην ελλαδα και αρκετες με κρουαζιεροπλοια. Στα ποντοπορα η λυση vsat δεν εχει προχωρήσει ακομη εκτος από μια εταιρεια που το δοκιμαζει πιλοτικα.
Συνηθως η χρεωση για τη χρηση vsat σε ένα πλοιο γινεται με ένα μηνιαιο παγιο το οποιο περιεχει μια γραμμη πχ 512 με απεριοριστη χρηση voice kai data και κατω από αυτές τις προυποθεσεις οι εταιρειες δινουν δωρεαν προσβαση (η με ένα μικρο κοστος) στο πληρωμα .
Η χρηση ιντερνετ μεσω του InmarsatFείναι παρα πολύ ακριβη και δεν υπαρχει εταιρεια που να δινει προσβαση στο πληρωμα ουτε καν  στον πλοιαρχο.
satcom

----------


## Morgan

technikes leptomereies mou einai adynaton na gnwrizw.
ayto pou kserw einai to ekshs:

ola ta melh tou plhrwmatos exoun logariasmo e-mail (private) ths morfhs p.x. : ab1.progress@norbulkshpng.co.uk , kai einaia noixtos sto na dexetai mhnymata apo third parties kai oxi mono apo to grafeio. To plhrwma xrhsimopoiei ton logariasmo gia na lamvanei kai na pairnei mhnymata apo to spiti tou ktl. Epishs mporei na elegxei ta mhnymata tou apo tous epipleon stathmous pou vriskontai se enan xwro konta sto grafeio tou ploiou. (2-4 se kathe ploio). Na tonisthei oti den mporei na ginei egkatastash exe arxeiwn.

kalws h kakos h prosvash sto internet yparxei kai to surfarisma epishs aneksarthat tou kostous. ayto pou h etaireia DEN kanei, einai na to diafhmizei ... osoi to kseroun to doulevoun (ennow se osa ploia) .
na shmeiwsw pws milaw gia emporika ploia pou kinountai diethnws

----------


## k_chris

mhpws hr8e o kairos na yphretisoume se kanena eurwpaikhs shmaias ploio?
na doume ti ginete ki ekei lew egw twra......
(oxi pantws mearsk, ap moller, hapag kai oti exei panw tou tetragwna koutakia.....)

----------


## saltwater

Ωραια λύση για τους ναυτικούς είναι και το SMS at Sea. Βεβαια σύμφωνα με τελευταίες έρευνες διάφορα ατυχήματα έγιναν λόγω του οτι ο OOW εστελνε μηνύματα αντι να κοιτάει την κυκλοφορία. Πάντως θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο να μπορείς μέσα απο την καμπίνα σου να στέλνεις μηνύματα στους δικούς σου ανθρώπους. Έχει μία αμεσότητα που δεν την έχει το email.

http://www.telecompartners.co.uk/p26.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Στα πλοία που έχω υπηρετήσει υπάρχει το σύστημα TELAURUS της OTESAT. Λίγο ακριβό αλλα πολύ έυκολο. Απαιτεί μόνο ένα σύστημα τηλεφωνίας INMARSAT. Εμείς το είχαμε με ενα INM mini-M

----------


## thalassolykos

μιλας για ιντερνετ μεσα στα πλοια και στην γεφυρα εδω καπετανιος εβγαλε μονιμη διαταγη πως απαγορευονται τα κινητα στην γεφυρα εν ωρα βαρδιας και οχι στης μανουβρες που λογικο ειναι οταν χτυπανε να μην ασχολεισε.....

----------


## Petros

Σε τι καραβι εισαι thalassolykos?

----------


## MELE

ναι αλλα υπαρχουν και ελληνικες εταιριες που σου δινουν το δικαιωμα να στελνεισ ενα e-mail την ημερα.ειναι παρα πολυ καλο συστημα

----------


## .voyager

Δέν ξέρω αν έχει τεθεί, αλλά δε είναι δυνατόν το έτος 2008 να πληρώνεις σε επιβατηγό πλοίο για να έχεις ίντερνετ. Όπως και στα περισσότερα μεγάλα city hotels ή resorts η wireless σύνδεση είναι free, έτσι θα έπρεπε και στα επιβατηγά. Όχι να τη χρυσπληρώνεις και να μην τρέχει κι από πάνω :???: Καθαρή εκμετάλλευση και "παλιομοδίτικη".

----------


## MELE

egw den milaw gia ta epibathga alla gia protopora ploia.poy se ayta einai poly dyskoli i eikoinwnia

----------


## .voyager

Ναι φίλε, έθιξα απλά το θέμα στον άλλο τομέα της ναυτιλίας  :Smile:

----------


## .voyager

> Φίλε μου δε θεωρώ το Internet σαν πολυτέλεια, προς θεού.Το θεωρώ όμως πολυτέλεια να έχεις Internet σε ένα πλοίο που κάνει 9 ώρες ταξίδι.Ίσως το πολυτέλεια σαν λέξη είναι λίγο υπερβολικό αλλά θέλω να δείξω με αυτό το πόσο σημαντικό έχει γίνει το Internet στη ζωή μας και δε μπορούμε χωρίς αυτό ούτε στο πλοίο.Μετά λέμε ότι τα πλοία είναι κουτιά.Πως να μην είναι αφού ακόμα και στο πλοίο κάποιοι προτιμούν να μπούν στο Internet παρά να πάνε μια βόλτα στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα.Μάλλον ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα και ζητώ συγνώμη για αυτό και θα παρακαλούσα όποιος θα ήθελε να απαντήσει να μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα ή να ανοίξει ένα άλλο θέμα.


Καταλαβαίνω πως το εννοείς. 
Καλώς ή κακώς, όμως, το ίντερνετ έχει γίνει αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της καθημερινότητας (είτε αφορά δουλειά, είτε διασκέδαση), όπως το κινητό. Μπορείς χωρίς κινητό; Πολλοί, λοιπόν, χρειάζονται τη χρήση διαδικτύου εν πλω για λόγους επαγγελματικούς κι οι υπόλοιποι για να περάσουν την ώρα τους (απλά σερφάροντας ή κερδίζοντας τον "χαμένο" χρόνο κάνοντας μια δουλειά) και δικαιολογημένα. Μην κοιτάς εμάς που -όπως σωστά λες- κάνουμε βόλτες στα καταστρώματα. Ένας απλός επιβάτης που ταξιδεύει για δουλειά ή για να πάει στον προορισμό των διακοπών του (και που συνήθως στο καράβι βαριέται τη ζωή του), σιγά μην κάνει βόλτες στα καταστρώματα, ειδικά αν είναι και νύχτα ή χειμώνας. Επίσης, αν πρόκειται για ταχύπλοο, τα καταστρώματα δεν υφίστανται ουσιαστικά. Ούτε κόσμο χωράνε, σε τρώει κι η αλμύρα. 
Τα πλοία γίνονται κουτιά για άλλους λόγους, αεροδυναμικής και εκμετάλλευσης του χώρου, όχι επειδή ο επιβάτης δε βγαίνει στα καταστρώματα... Το αντίστροφο ίσως  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Προσωπικά, ειδικά νύχτα και αν ταξιδεύω μόνος, δεν την παλεύω χωρίς νετ. Κι αυτό δεν αναιρεί την ιδιότητα του καραβολάτρη, γιατί και πάλι εδώ μπαίνω πρώτα!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Hehehe!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω ότι ακόμα χειρότερο είναι για τους ναυτικούς που περνάνε όχι μερικές ώρε αλλά μερικούσ μήνες στο βαπόρι και αυτά που στο εξωτερικό θεωρούνται δεδομένα:



> technikes leptomereies mou einai adynaton na gnwrizw.
> ayto pou kserw einai to ekshs:
> 
> ola ta melh tou plhrwmatos exoun logariasmo e-mail (private) ths morfhs p.x. : ab1.progress@norbulkshpng.co.uk , kai einaia noixtos sto na dexetai mhnymata apo third parties kai oxi mono apo to grafeio. To plhrwma xrhsimopoiei ton logariasmo gia na lamvanei kai na pairnei mhnymata apo to spiti tou ktl. Epishs mporei na elegxei ta mhnymata tou apo tous epipleon stathmous pou vriskontai se enan xwro konta sto grafeio tou ploiou. (2-4 se kathe ploio). Na tonisthei oti den mporei na ginei egkatastash exe arxeiwn.
> 
> kalws h kakos h prosvash sto internet yparxei kai to surfarisma epishs aneksarthat tou kostous. ayto pou h etaireia DEN kanei, einai na to diafhmizei ... osoi to kseroun to doulevoun (ennow se osa ploia) .
> na shmeiwsw pws milaw gia emporika ploia pou kinountai diethnws


Εδώ είναι πολυτέλειες και πρέπει να πληρώνουν και δεν μπορούν να πάρουν για παράδειγμα συνημμένη μια φωτογραφία της οικογένειάς τους.



> teleytaia ekana ena taxidi kai me th costamare h opoia xekinhse na ena dokimastiko programa me to fleet (mono sto ploio pou hmouna) kai eixane valei kai mai uphresia "mail for crew" me thn opoia mono keimeno mporouses na sthleis (afou h epishnapsh eixes apenergopoih8ei) parolo pou to plhrwnes mesw eidikhs xrewstikhs kartas pou sou elege kai to balance. 
> tespa apo to tpt kalo htane kai auto
> elpizw na proxwhsoume sto 8ema tvn epikoinwniwn eidika gia ta plhrwmata. kalo paradeigma einai h DANAOS shipping co h opoia exw akousei kai de xerw sigoura exei anaptyxei ena diko ths systhma real time pou sou epitrepei kai surfing kai to kalytero ap ola to poula kiolas

----------


## nickparalia1

Εχει ηδη αρχιζει να γινεται υπαρκτη η χρηση ελευθερου ιντερνετ στον πλοιο.Ποιες αραγε εταιρειες υποστηριζουν αυτο το εγχειρημα? Ο
Σε ενα post διαβασα πως ο τσακος εχει ηδη εγκατεστημενο δορυφορικο ιντερνετ!!

----------


## Goodsea

Σημαντικο θέμα το ιντερνετ στα πλοία (ποντοπόρα) αν και πιστεύω πως εχει μείνει πίσω παρόλου που η τεχνολογία υπάρχει.. Για ενα νέο που όπως να το κάνουμε το ιντερνετ ειναι αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ζωης του ( οπως και γω) ειναι μεγάλο κινητρο να υπάρχει στο καράβι. Ας μας πει οποιος γνωριζει περισσοτερα ή εχει κάνει σε πλοίο που ειχε...

----------


## Leo

Μια παρηγοριά μπορώ να σας δώσω. Από το 2012 θα είναι κάτι που νέοι κανονισμοί θα φέρουν κοντά σας.

----------


## Goodsea

Το εχω ακουσει πως απο καποια χρονικη στιγμη θα ειναι υποχρεωτικο αλλα δεν ηξερα για το 2012.. θα το κανουν ομως ολες οι εταιριες και θα ειναι μονο για τις αναγκες του πλοιου ή και για το πληρωμα?

----------


## Leo

> Το εχω ακουσει πως απο καποια χρονικη στιγμη θα ειναι υποχρεωτικο αλλα δεν ηξερα για το 2012.. θα το κανουν ομως ολες οι εταιριες και θα ειναι μονο για τις αναγκες του πλοιου ή και για το πληρωμα?


Και τα δύο θα έιναι υποχρεωτικά για την πιστοποιήση και προσαρμογή των πλοίων στις  απαιτήσεις του ILO Convention 2006. Όμως για τα υπάρχοντα πλοία οι Σημαίες θα καθορίσουν την προσαρμογή των πλοίων. Θεωριτικά λοιπόν το τι θα γίνει θα το μάθουμε ένα χρόνο πριν που θα αρχίσουν να κοινοποιούν τις απαιτήσεις τους για την προσαρμογή των πλοίων.

----------


## Apostolos

Να μειώσουν και τις τιμες ε? Γιατι λέει Reasonable prices! 10 ευρώ οι 5 ώρες ειναι πολλααα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι Απόστολε βάζω ολόκληρο το άρθρο, για το ίντερνετ λέει η παράγραφος (j):
4. Consideration should also be given to including the following facilities at  no cost to the seafarer, where practicable:
(a)      a smoking room;
(b)      television viewing and the reception of radio broadcasts;
(c)      showing of films, the stock of which should be adequate for the  duration of the voyage and, where necessary, changed at reasonable intervals;
(d)      sports equipment including exercise equipment, table games and deck  games;
(e)      where possible, facilities for swimming;
(f)      a library containing vocational and other books, the stock of which  should be adequate for the duration of the voyage and changed at reasonable  intervals;
(g)      facilities for recreational handicrafts;
(h)      electronic equipment such as a radio, television, video recorders,  DVD/CD player, personal computer and software and cassette recorder/player;
(i)      where appropriate, the provision of bars on board for seafarers  unless these are contrary to national, religious or social customs; and
(j)*      reasonable access to ship-to-shore telephone communications, and  email and Internet facilities, where available, with any charges for the use  of these services being reasonable in amount.*

----------


## nickparalia1

Μεχρι να ερθει το ιντερνετ για επικοινωνια εχει κανεις απο εσας υποψιν του την planet sim? καρτοκινητο με φθηνο roaming στα λιμανια παντα. Αν την χρησιμοποιει καποιος ας μας πει κατα ποσο ειναι ευχαριστημενος

----------


## Iren

> Μεχρι να ερθει το ιντερνετ για επικοινωνια εχει κανεις απο εσας υποψιν του την planet sim? καρτοκινητο με φθηνο roaming στα λιμανια παντα. Αν την χρησιμοποιει καποιος ας μας πει κατα ποσο ειναι ευχαριστημενος


Καλημέρα, Αν ξέρει κανεις για την planet sim  και ποιος την διαθέτει ας  μας πει λεπτομέρειες Και μένα με καίει. Η αν έχετε καμιά άλλη ιδέα για προσωπική internet connection (εντάξει μόνο παράκτια) προπληρωμένη ίσως στην Ελλάδα, αλλά με δυνατότητα χρήσης worldwide, ενημερώστε με επίσης  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## leodint63

> Καλημέρα, Αν ξέρει κανεις για την planet sim και ποιος την διαθέτει ας μας πει λεπτομέρειες Και μένα με καίει. Η αν έχετε καμιά άλλη ιδέα για προσωπική internet connection (εντάξει μόνο παράκτια) προπληρωμένη ίσως στην Ελλάδα, αλλά με δυνατότητα χρήσης worldwide, ενημερώστε με επίσης Ευχαριστώ


Μπορείς να επισκεφθείς το κατωτέρω link:

http://planetsim.gr/seemuea_pleesee/

----------


## Iren

> Μπορείς να επισκεφθείς το κατωτέρω link:
> 
> http://planetsim.gr/seemuea_pleesee/


Ευχαριστώ έχω επισκεφτεί το site και έχω ήδη αγοράσει (δυο κομμάτια) αλλά δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Θα με ενδιέρερε η γνώμη κάποιου που την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ή η γνώμη σας. Επιπροσθέτως είδα ότι δεν έχει χρήση internet ή τουλάχιστον δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ κάτι στο site σχετικά με αυτό εκτός από την παροχή voice mail που είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα. Θα με ενδιεφερε και τo internet. Ισως κάποια από της εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας να έχει κάτι αλλά το θέμα δεν το ξέρω ειδικά όσον αφορα το worldwide internet. Πάντως ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση και παρακαλώ αν ξέρετε κάτι ειδικά για internet να μου πείτε

----------


## leodint63

> Ευχαριστώ έχω επισκεφτεί το site και έχω ήδη αγοράσει (δυο κομμάτια) αλλά δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Θα με ενδιέρερε η γνώμη κάποιου που την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ή η γνώμη σας. Επιπροσθέτως είδα ότι δεν έχει χρήση internet ή τουλάχιστον δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ κάτι στο site σχετικά με αυτό εκτός από την παροχή voice mail που είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα. Θα με ενδιεφερε και τo internet. Ισως κάποια από της εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας να έχει κάτι αλλά το θέμα δεν το ξέρω ειδικά όσον αφορα το worldwide internet. Πάντως ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση και παρακαλώ αν ξέρετε κάτι ειδικά για internet να μου πείτε


 
http://planetsim.gr/epsilonpeerhoesies/

Σε αυτήν την σελίδα αναφέρει την χρήση *Broadband Roaming* *GPRS/3G* οπότε συγκρίνοντας από τον τιμοκατάλογο το κόστος του GPRS (EUR/100kb) με αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις περιαγωγής GPRS Ελληνικών εταιρειών,θα βγάλεις κάποιο συμπέρασμα για το αν συμφέρει η όχι.
Προσωπικά δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την planet sim και επομένως δεν έχω κάποια άποψη.

----------


## Iren

> http://planetsim.gr/epsilonpeerhoesies/
> 
> Σε αυτήν την σελίδα αναφέρει την χρήση *Broadband Roaming* *GPRS/3G* οπότε συγκρίνοντας από τον τιμοκατάλογο το κόστος του GPRS (EUR/100kb) με αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις περιαγωγής GPRS Ελληνικών εταιρειών,θα βγάλεις κάποιο συμπέρασμα για το αν συμφέρει η όχι.
> Προσωπικά δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την planet sim και επομένως δεν έχω κάποια άποψη.


Σωστά έχετε δίκιο δεν είχα προσέξει την υπηρεσία roaming GPRS ξέρεις έιδα βιαστικά το GPRS και το προσπέρασα νομίζοντας ότι μιλούσε για χάρτες (GPS). Ευχαριστώ  έχει τιμοκατάλογο οπότε θα το τσεκάρω. Ευχαριστώ Θα γράψω τις εντυπώσεις μου όταν το χρησιμοποιήσω.

----------


## nkatech

> Έτσι ακριβώς είναι Απόστολε βάζω ολόκληρο το άρθρο, για το ίντερνετ λέει η παράγραφος (j):
> 4. Consideration should also be given to including the following facilities at  no cost to the seafarer, where practicable:
> (a)      a smoking room;
> (b)      television viewing and the reception of radio broadcasts;
> (c)      showing of films, the stock of which should be adequate for the  duration of the voyage and, where necessary, changed at reasonable intervals;
> (d)      sports equipment including exercise equipment, table games and deck  games;
> (e)      where possible, facilities for swimming;
> (f)      a library containing vocational and other books, the stock of which  should be adequate for the duration of the voyage and changed at reasonable  intervals;
> (g)      facilities for recreational handicrafts;
> ...


Η πρωτη λεξη τα λεει ολα - CONSIDERATION  - δεν το επιβαλει το θετει υπο σκεψιν. Επειδη αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι σε πλοιο που εχει ιντερνετ αλλα και ταυτοχρονα σε λιμανι και δη στις Η.Π.Α. , οι συναδελφοι τουλαχιστον  ξερουν τι σημαινει αυτο, θα επανελθω εντος των προσεχων ημερων με περισσοτερες πληροφοριες και την ελπιδα να διαφωτισω αρκετους συναδελφους που τους "καιει" το θεμα

----------


## Apostolos

Το καλυτερο ειναι να παρετε μια πολυ καλη καρτα WIFI με εξωτερικη κεραια και να ψαχνετε ελευθερα δικτυα. Προσωπικα στα περισσοτερα λιμανια ειχα... Μέχρι και στο Αλγέρι...

----------


## xotiko

Με ενδιαφερουν οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες λεπτομερεις,γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη ο μονος τροπος να επικοινωνουμε με τον καπετανιο μου(ποντοπορο container)ειναι το mail μεσω Skyfile(λογαριασμος που πληρωνει ξεχωριστα ο διος φυσικα),αλλα και παλι του τη λεει η εταιρια για τον ογκο των mail.Οποτε,θα ηθελα να μαθω τι μπορει και πως,εστω και με τα mail.Σας ευχαριστω!Ειναι σημαντικο για μενα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Παναγιώτης
> 
> 
> Έτσι ακριβώς είναι Απόστολε βάζω ολόκληρο το άρθρο, για το ίντερνετ λέει η παράγραφος (j):
> 4. Consideration should also be given to including the following facilities at no cost to the seafarer, where practicable:
> (a) a smoking room;
> (b) television viewing and the reception of radio broadcasts;
> (c) showing of films, the stock of which should be adequate for the duration of the voyage and, where necessary, changed at reasonable intervals;
> (d) sports equipment including exercise equipment, table games and deck games;
> ...


Όντως δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό μια και βάζει το "where practicable" η λέξη Consideration σημαίνει και να λαμβάνω υπόψη ή μέριμνα - πρόνοια. Δηλαδή η πρώτη φράση μεταφράζεται "Πρέπει να λαμβάνεται μέριμνα για να περιλαμβάνονται οι παρακάτω ευκολίες (παροχές καλύτερα) χωρίς κόστος για το ναυτικό όπου είναι παρκτικό (καλύτερα όπου είναι εφικτό). Να δούμε πως θα εφαρμοστεί. Δηλάδή μπορέι να ερμηνευτεςί με διάφορους τρόπους. 

Πάντως μας είναι χρήσιμες οι εμπειρίες σου από το μπάρκο.

----------


## Leo

Ο νέος κανονισμός του *ILO (Intrnational Labour Organasiation)* με την νέα*MLC Maritime  Labour Convention, 2006*που θα μπει σε εφαρμογή 01.01.2012 και θα ταράξει τα νερά γενικότερα, θα δώσει την πρέπουσα λύση και στο ίντερνετ. Προετοιμαστείτε λοιπόν και τα καλύτερα έρχονται.

----------


## Michael

Καλά μην περιμένετε συγκλονιστικές αλλαγές..! Όποιος είχε την τύχη διαβάσει μια σχετική σειρά δημοσιεύσεων ένος συναδέλφου στην Πλοιαρχική Ηχώ πριν από περίπου τέσσερα χρόνια, όπου ανέλυε  εμπειριστατωμένα την εν λόγω σύμβαση, το γνωρίζει. 
Ειδικά αυτό το απόσπασμα για το ιντερνέτ ανήκει στο τμήμα των guidelines της σύμβασης και συνεπώς είναι στην διακριτική ευχέρεια του κράτους σημαίας να το περάσει ως υποχρεωτικό στην νομοθεσία του ή όχι. Λίγα πράγματα προσθέτει ουσιαστικά η εν λόγω σύμβαση και αυτά δεν είναι κατ' αρχήν σχετικά με το ιντερνέτ στα πλοία...

----------


## nkatech

Οπως σας ειχα πει προ ημερων επανερχομαι για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες σχετικα με το ιντερνετ στο πλοιο που ειμαι.Εχουμε και λεμε:
α) Ο παροχος που εχουμε εδω ειναι Νορβηγος (αν θελετε σας δινω και το site του). Η ταχυτητα που εχουμε ειναι 128 Kb/s - οσο και μια ISDN-. Οταν ηρθα στο πλοιο ειχα δει στο site του οτι εδινε 128 , 256 , 512 Kb/s. Προχτες που μπηκα ειδα οτι δινει μεχρι και 2 ΜΒ/s.
β) Υπαρχουν 2 συστηματα το KU band και το C band. Εχω επισυναψει Coverage maps και των 2 συστηματων. Οι διαφορες ειναι εμφανεις και δεν χωρανε και πολλα σχολια. Εμεις εχουμε ΚU band - φανταζομαι ειναι πιο φτηνο απο το αλλο- και η κεραια που εχουμε ειναι ιδια σε μεγεθος με μια του INM-B. To C band θελει αλλη κεραια για να δουλεψει - υπολογιζω 5-8 φορες μεγαλυτερη - και η εγκατασταση της γινεται ειτε στο bridge deck ειτε στο compass deck και ουσιαστικα η βαση της ειναι σαν υπερκατασκευη. Ειδα ενα του τσακου με αυτο το συστημα.
γ) Σε γενικες γραμμες τους 4 μηνες που ειμαι εδω συνολικα να εχουμε μεινει 2-3 μερες χωρις ιντερνετ κι αυτο γιατι ο δορυφορος κρυβεται καμια φορα απο το radar mast.
δ) Εχουν ολοι προσβαση μεσω των pc στα καπνιστηρια κι ο καπετανιος με τον πρωτο εχουν και στις καμπινες.Μιλαμε κανονικα μεσω skype με οικογενεια ,φιλους κτλ και επισης εχει εγκατασταθει και voip τηλεφωνο στη γεφυρα με κοστος 0,07$ ανα λεπτο για σταθερα και 0,60$ για κινητα.

Για οποιαδηποτε αλλη ερωτηση ειμαι στη διαθεση σας
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------

